# speed goat tags out



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Me, GG, and booster got drawn for speed goat bucks in unit 4a. Only took 5 years. Booyaa!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Another refund for us, oh well-- 6 preference points for next year!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

5A for me Doe kid,


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

First time Ive ever said I hope I dont get a lic.Well I never got one.Just saved 600 to 800 miles and about 200.00 in gas.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

you guys called a speed goat another word of Antelop? I am getting confusing :roll:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Drew a doe goat tag as well, but right now I think that tag may stay at home. Can't envision a 200.00 gas bill to shoot a goat?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I can't wait. Better get out the rifle and do some more shooting. My last performance on big game left something to be desired. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fun hunting....I shot a buck a few years gack by grassy Butte, True ND hunting on th ewestern edge.

Hey GG, Nice to see you are still alive!!!!!!!!!!!  :wink:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we're going out with our bows on wednesday...wish us luck :beer:

kase


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

goin out with my bow thursday by grassy butte and down by bowman wish us luck too lol


----------

